# How's the job market in Vancouver?



## Misoramen (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello, my Canadian husband is planning a 3 week reccie to Vancouver in May. He hasn't lived there for 13 years. We thought it best to do this before we move out in September in the hope of getting a feel for the job market. The resumes he's sent out from the UK seem to go into some blackhole and he never hears anything back. He has no difficulty securing work in the UK (Project Management)I was hoping for some insider info on the job market in Vancouver. If the job hunt in May is unsucessful We don't have family to stay with until he secures a job, so what with shipping costs, rent etc it's gong to be an expensive/risky move. If it takes months for him to get a job once we are all out there we will quickly find ourselves up that proverbial creek without a paddle. Has anyone made a similar move with/ without a job? Any tips, advice, tales welcomed. Thanks.


----------

